# Happy Birthday!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey BBB,

Have a great Birthday today!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

BBB,








Have a great day!

Mark


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

hope you have a great day, BBB!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

BBB sorry the wax people called and ran out, no candles this year. Plus with all the wild fires the firefighters have their hands full!

LOL happy birthday Brian!!!


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

sunny







Hope you have a great day Brian!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

BBB! Happy BD!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> BBB sorry the wax people called and ran out, no candles this year. Plus with all the wild fires the firefighters have their hands full!
> 
> LOL happy birthday Brian!!!
> [snapback]52048[/snapback]​


Based on the "magical fire" at the Spring Rally, I'm not too concered about BBB and fire.

Just poke'n fun at ya BBB...hope you had a GREAT Birthday.

We'll miss you and your family at the Fall Rally.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I get no respect! It would have worked I tell you but that rocket thingy got caught on top of the USS Raptor and it took forever to get the rescue team up there to get it down. Magic DISAPATES you know.

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. Had a good day, went and looked at Outback 5ers!

BBB


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Missed it BBB was away over the weekend. Happy Belated Birthday.

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

BBB I also would like to say Happy Belated Birthday
We were away for the weekend to

Don


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks guys - was a good day. Tomorrow is my son's b-day and two days later is my dotter's. This is known as birthday week at the BBB place!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats great BBB
Well BBB tell them we all say Happy Birthday

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Another late Happy Birthday







Also camping

John

action


----------

